

First Indian Startup to be acquired by Facebook - jayadevan
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/facebook-acquires-little-eye-labs-297/

======
parakh1989
Facebook has stopped a possible next big innovator. Now its facebook only

------
jayadevan
Never thought this day would come so soon!

------
daDarkKnight
Congratulations ! keep up the good work.

------
visakanv
Cool. Congratulations to the team!

